# Are There Too Many Starbucks?



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2009)

[yt]Z9iMgSNrwv4[/yt]


----------



## Jenna (Apr 20, 2009)

Classic   Though half of those pics I recognise in London.  I am increasingly persuaded that the CIA are operating substations out of Starbucks' backrooms here.  If I take a pee in a Starbucks I worry I will stumble into the greatest diuretic conspiracy.  No more posting heresy, Bob, hear?  And be warned, this post could be bugged!  This post.  Or any post... 
Jenna


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2009)

Rofl!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2009)

Jenna said:


> Classic   Though half of those pics I recognise in London.  I am increasingly persuaded that the CIA are operating substations out of Starbucks' backrooms here.  If I take a pee in a Starbucks I worry I will stumble into the greatest diuretic conspiracy.  No more posting heresy, Bob, hear?  And be warned, this post could be bugged!  This post.  Or any post...
> Jenna



It is their way of getting DNA samples of absolutely EVERYONE!  Put a Starbucks on every corner and you are bound to pee in one of their toilets or leave spit on one of their cups, its a conspiracy I tell ya....beware


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 20, 2009)

Between Starbucks, McDonalds and Burger King we are covered all the way forever.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2009)

SB makes you pee.....the other 2 collect DNA through a different function.....


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 20, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> .the other 2 collect DNA through a different function.....



Vomit?


----------



## Flea (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.theonion.com/content/node/28657



> SEATTLEAfter a decade of aggressive expansion throughout North America and abroad, Starbucks suddenly and unexpectedly closed its 2,870 worldwide locations Monday to prepare for what company insiders are calling "Phase Two" of the company's long-range plan.  ... Though the coffee chain's specific plans are not known, existing Starbucks franchises across the nation have been locked down with titanium shutters across all windows. ... Those living near one of the closed Starbucks outlets have reported strange glowing mists, howling and/or cowering on the part of dogs that pass by, and electromagnetic effects that cause haunting, unearthly images to appear on TV and computer screens within a one-mile radius.


----------



## K-man (Apr 20, 2009)

Flea said:


> Those living near one of the closed Starbucks outlets have reported strange glowing mists, howling and/or cowering on the part of dogs that pass by, and electromagnetic effects that cause haunting, unearthly images to appear on TV and computer screens within a one-mile radius.


 And some of you guys don't believe in Chi!


----------

